# What happened to this weight lifter?!!??!



## Trump (Jan 27, 2004)

WARNING: NASTY PICTURE

http://poetry.rotten.com/weightlifter/


WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 27, 2004)

Can't see it at work, but is it the one where he blew his bunghole out?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Trump (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Can't see it at work, but is it the one where he blew his bunghole out?



Yes


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 27, 2004)

The thing that amazes me is he ruptured his lifting suit. That's not supposed to happen.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

There went my lunch.  ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## maddog1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm not gonna open it, it must be the one at the Penn st. meet


----------



## flexster (Jan 27, 2004)

wish I hadnt opened that. I wonder what kind of pain that guy must have been in.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maddog1 *_
> I'm not gonna open it, it must be the one at the Penn st. meet




Yes, it is the very same one.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 27, 2004)

I want to poke that with a stick.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2004)

it's been posted here before along with the story...


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

Can you find the link?  I don't remember what happened to him.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2004)

I would, but I have no idea what to search for? 

I do not remember anything that was said, or the thread name, or who originally posted it.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2004)

as far as what happened, basically his colon blew out during a real heavy squat, in fact the story said it splatted all over his friend/spotter in the competition. I think he just sat there in the squat position for awhile with his butt all hanging out in shock, and his spotter literally passed out.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> as far as what happened, basically his colon blew out during a real heavy squat, in fact the story said it splatted all over his friend/spotter in the competition. I think he just sat there in the squat position for awhile with his butt all hanging out in shock, and his spotter literally passed out.



I believe the article said he had to stay in that position for like 45 minutes while medics attended to him.  They had to inject all kinds of pain killers into him.  ALBOB posted the original thread if someone feels like searching for it.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2004)

found it!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16601&highlight=squat


----------



## Vieope (Jan 27, 2004)

_Yeah, I don´t like powerlifting. So many things can go wrong I saw in TV so many broken bones, people getting hurt so badly.
  

I feel bad, I hope this person is ok. _


----------



## Fade (Jan 27, 2004)

Preparation-H....maybe even a whole tube.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Thats so f'king gross!


----------



## Trump (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the link Prince


I used the pink dumbells at the gym today  No way my ass is exploding


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2004)

butterfly wanted it!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 27, 2004)

and somehow I find it soooo easy not to click that link


----------



## supertech (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Trump *_
> WARNING: NASTY PICTURE
> 
> http://poetry.rotten.com/weightlifter/
> ...


That must of been a real pain in the ass


----------



## Trump (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: What happened to this weight lifter?!!??!*



> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> That must of been a real pain in the ass


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> found it!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16601&highlight=squat


Thanks Prince!


----------



## Trump (Jan 28, 2004)

I wonder if the same thing happened to this guy?


nasty pic, not safe for work


What causes this???


----------



## supertech (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Trump *_
> I wonder if the same thing happened to this guy?
> 
> 
> ...


   Thats just sick.


----------

